# Master Craftsman



## Wingnut (Jan 26, 2009)

Who has enrolled and who has finished?  I got my diploma and pin at our last stated meeting.  It was a lot of work but very informative and a great experience!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 26, 2009)

Master Craftsman? Tell us more.


----------



## Scotty32 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am about to start the Master Craftsman. Check it out on the scottishrite.org site.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 26, 2009)

Master Craftsman Program

The Scottish Rite Master Craftsman (SRMC) program is an exciting by-mail correspondence course designed and administered by staff at the House of the Temple in Washington, D.C., under the guidance and leadership of the Supreme Council, 33Â°, of the A. & A. Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction, U.S.A.  Consisting of six lessons, it utilizes The Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor and Guide by Arturo de Hoyos, 33Â°, and A Bridge to Light by Rex Hutchens, 33Â°, Grand Cross, as its textbooks, and is available at the low price of $35, plus s/h.

Reading Assignments by Quiz

For those of you enrolled in the SRMC program who wish to get a jump start on the reading before your quiz arrives in the mail, here are the assignments:

Quiz 1 - Some Masonic and Scottish Rite Basics

The Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor and Guide, pages 71–103, 904.

Quiz 2 - The Lodge of Perfection

Monitor and Guide, pp. 137–309, and A Bridge to Light (2006 ed.), pp. 1–101.

Quiz 3 - Chapter of Rose Croix

Monitor and Guide, pp. 313–394, and A Bridge to Light (2006 ed.), pp. 103–144.

Quiz 4 - Council of Kadosh

Monitor and Guide, pp. 395–699, and A Bridge to Light (2006 ed.), pp. 145–281.

Quiz 5 - Consistory of the Masters of the Royal Secret

Monitor and Guide, pages 703–878 and A Bridge to Light (2006 ed.), pages 285–312.

Quiz 6 - Scottish Rite Honors

Monitor and Guide, pages 71–103, 879–889, 904.

http://scottishrite.org/mastercraftsman.html


----------



## Brother Secretary (Jan 27, 2009)

just mailed off quiz # 4. learning a few things here and there. It's an excellent program! All SR Masons and all prospective SR Masons should take it, it was the best $35 I spent in Masonry since I joined TLR. Plus if you want De Hoyos' beautiful book, "The SR Ritual Monitor and Guide," at a book store I believe it's $70 by itself, but it comes with the program for $35.

I was actually mortified when quiz three was returned and with a photo copied page from M&D with segments highlighted referring to my essay and the several red marks with "Well Done" written by Art De Hoyos himself.... geeze having that guy critique your essay on any SR topic is like having Howard Hughs (before he went crazy, of course) critique your paper airplane... or like having Dr. Brent Morris grade an 12 year old's algebra home work for that matter.

*Congrats Wingnut!!!*


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 28, 2009)

HA!  Yes it is impressive who scores your quiz and essays.  I had Dr Morris sign one of mine, Art DeHoyas and a few other names everyone here would recognize.  Its a very impressive program for sure!  In fact, I enrolled prior to joining the SR, but by lesson 2 I had put in my petition for the Reunion!


----------



## JTM (Jan 28, 2009)

oh, wow.  nice, Bro. Sec


----------



## RJS (Jan 28, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> HA!  Yes it is impressive who scores your quiz and essays.  I had Dr Morris sign one of mine, Art DeHoyas and a few other names everyone here would recognize.  Its a very impressive program for sure!  In fact, I enrolled prior to joining the SR, but by lesson 2 I had put in my petition for the Reunion!



So would you recommend this for some one that is not a Scottish Rite, but thinking about becoming one?


----------



## Brother Secretary (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, absolutely!!!  In exact opposite to the Craft lodge, the more you know about the SR degrees in advance the better.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 28, 2009)

Without hesitation!  If your even thinking about joining the SR its worth it!


----------



## Scotty32 (Feb 7, 2009)

I got the package in on Wednesday and sent off my 1st quiz the next day. The book is really awesome. There was definetley alot of work put into it. It will be a great reference book for years to come for sure.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 7, 2009)

there is a new index to the book available on the SR website that might make it easier!  Congrats on signing up and taking this great program!

New Index Available for the
Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor & Guide



The Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor and Guide by Ill. Arturo de Hoyos,  
33Â°, is a Masonic masterpiece. Since it was published in 2007, it has  
become the source for understanding the degrees of the Ancient and  
Accepted Scottish Rite as practiced in the Supreme Council, 33Â°, S.J.;  
it is the cornerstone of the Master Craftsman Program correspondence  
course. When originally published the Ritual Monitor and Guide had no  
index, but that problem has been solved. Ill. S. Brent Morris, 33Â°,  
Grand Cross, has prepared a 28-page index with over 2,700 entries. It  
is available as a downloadable PDF at http://www.scottishrite.org/pdfs/monitor-index.pdf


----------



## Bro. Gerry Kendle (Apr 23, 2009)

I too have finised my 4th Essay and I am really enjoying the program.  What I have found really exciting is Ronald Seale 33Â° S.G.C.  AASR  has been grading my papers.  This is thrilling


----------



## Bro. Gerry Kendle (Apr 30, 2009)

Starting my 5th quiz/essay.


----------



## Wingnut (May 1, 2009)

Good job!  Almost done!


----------



## Bro. Gerry Kendle (May 1, 2009)

*Just FYI.  I was on the Scottish Rite website and the new 2nd edition of SRRMG is now being offered for the Master Craftsman program.*


----------



## Bro. Gerry Kendle (May 1, 2009)

I got my fourth Essay back and there was a nice note from Ronnie Seale about the Essay.  I feel like Einstein just graded my 2nd grade math homework.


----------



## A7V (May 1, 2009)

I thought you had to be Scottish Rite!! I am glad I read this thread, I ordered mine immediately.


----------



## Wingnut (May 1, 2009)

Nope, in fact taking it was what got me to join!  I was a 32Âº by the time I finished it however.


----------



## Bro. Gerry Kendle (May 4, 2009)

I am currently working on my 5th exam.  Brothers, if you are not doing this program and you want to learn about yourself and how to be a better man, I strongly encourage you to look at the program.  For $35.00 is is a great bargain and what you can get out of it is priceless.


----------



## Bro. Gerry Kendle (Jun 20, 2009)

check out the essay thread for some more insight


----------



## Sirius (Aug 4, 2009)

*Just finished the Master Craftsman*



 


_Salve Frater!_

I just finished the program and I can say without a doubt that I have received More Light in Masonry. Yes, it did cost $35 , but I would have paid more. The book alone is $65 so it's a great bargain *AND* a superb educational experience. I got the impression that the Supreme Council really cares about education. It always made me grin to see who read my essay. I understand the brother who felt like Einstein was grading his math homework.  

I recommend this program to every Scottish Rite Mason.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 7, 2009)

RJS said:


> So would you recommend this for some one that is not a Scottish Rite, but thinking about becoming one?


I would highly recommend the Scotish Rite to any Mason. The additional light you will receive is unbelievable. I have been the reunion Director in Galveston for a while, and each time a reunion is conducted I learn more and more about masonry. As for the Master Craftsman program, I am enrolled, but have not had a second to work on the program other than reading some of the book, and it is fantastic.


----------



## RJS (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, I went ahead and signed up for it too!  I just haven't had a chance to really dig into it though.  Maybe this weekend if I get some time.


----------



## RJS (Aug 7, 2009)

I know I asked you this another thread, but who has the best reunion?  I want to see all of the degrees.  I want the experience to totally blow me away!  Costumes, sets, the whole nine yards.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 9, 2009)

I won this course at the Scottish Rite Reunion this past weekend. w00t.  Can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 10, 2009)

Valley of Dallas is one of the few that does every degree @ 2 different reunions a year, the one day in the summer reunion only does the terminal degrees.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Aug 10, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Valley of Dallas is one of the few that does every degree @ 2 different reunions a year, the one day in the summer reunion only does the terminal degrees.



Wow - that sounds like a worthwhile trip to see.

Seeing the degrees performed really does create a vivid lasting event.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Aug 10, 2009)

One thing about the Masters Program, or the Monitor, is the material is very clearly written and laid out.

I'm not sure what I was expecting, but after peeking at Morals and Dogma and some other older works, I expected a rhetorical nightmare.  I'm glad they stopped distributing Morals a while ago to new candidates (although I'll probably revisit it someday)


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 10, 2009)

Just to be clear because I sometimes write things assuming people are coming from the space I am...  Our reunions are 3 weekends long.  They do cover all 29 degrees with the last weekend we also offer a one day degree for those that cant attend all.  The way it works is the class that has done the previous 2 weekends are not required to come in till I belive its 11 now.  During the morning hours the one day class does the terminal degrees from the previous 2 weekends.  Then after lunch they finish the last couple of degrees as a combined class with the rest of the class.

All that have seen all 29degrees get to wear the white cross pocket medal.  If you attend the 3day reunion to see all 29, the Valley provides the medal to you for free!  Im not 100% sure, but I was told that the only other Valley near us that does all the degrees is Guthrie.


----------

